# AIB Insurance welcome Megan!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Afternoon,

As you all know, we like to introduce our new recruits, so here is our newest team member, Megan.

https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/news/megan

Don't forget, we give a healthy 15% discount to all club members, so give the team a call on 02380268351 for a quote.

AIB Insurance
Leah Burt


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Megan!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

One way to get a guaranteed 50+ post thread!

Lol.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Megan! I've got the Biggest and fastest GTR!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you guys really need to rotate her desk though, the fade on that shirt is horrendous!!


----------

